# Spain or South France moving abroad info and thoughts



## Spice52

Hello, 

Looking at moving abroad in next year (maybe 2 years) to Spain or Southern france

Appreciate at present there are still covid restrictions but hopefully these ease soon and make moving easier but what are the first steps to moving..?

We would buy a property out right and not be a burden on the state etc but im lost of how to get the wheels moving.

Are there companies that can help with all the pros and cons and what to do when etc..?

Thanks
Marcus


----------



## xabiaxica

Spice52 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking at moving abroad in next year (maybe 2 years) to Spain or Southern france
> 
> Appreciate at present there are still covid restrictions but hopefully these ease soon and make moving easier but what are the first steps to moving..?
> 
> We would buy a property out right and not be a burden on the state etc but im lost of how to get the wheels moving.
> 
> Are there companies that can help with all the pros and cons and what to do when etc..?
> 
> Thanks
> Marcus


Many people have moved to France & Spain since the borders opened after the initial full lockdowns. 


For both countries, unless you hold EU passports, once you have decided upon a country, your first step will be to apply for a residence visa from the French or Spanish consulate in your country of residence. 

Take a look at our specific Spain & France forums. There are lots of discussions about visas & life in general on both forums.


----------

